# [My trip report is done!]  Hi from Kauai!



## DeniseM

I am sitting out on the lanai with one of Rod's famous homemade blender drinks (fresh pineapple, mango, papaya, apple bananas, and rum!) after a day of snorkeling down at Lawai Beach and dinner at Brenneke's at Poipu....  I don't know if I can stand this for 2 weeks!  

Here's our view tonight:


----------



## irish

FABULOUS!!!!  have a great time!!!


----------



## falmouth3

Lucky you!  Have a wonderful time.

Sue


----------



## dmbrand

Looks relaxing....

Have a nice vacation!


----------



## tomandrobin

My oh My....What a lucky girl you are!


----------



## post-it

Thanks for the picture!  I'm glad you are having a great time.  When did you arrive and where are you staying?

Have a great 2 weeks!

Glenda


----------



## gnipgnop

I hope you have a wonderful time ~ but how could you not????  Your in Paradise!  By the way ~ where are you staying?  Are you at the Shearwater?


----------



## Cathyb

denise: We just arrived yesterday in Maui, but this morning we have some sprinkles.  Is your morning wetter (Monday)?


----------



## SDKath

Green with envy!   

Wish I was there with you...

Katherine


----------



## pointsjunkie

that view is gorgeous, you are teasing me into making that very looooooong trip. have a great time.


----------



## DaveNV

Hey Denise, do me a favor?  Check under the bed to see if I left my socks there the last time I stayed in that unit, will you?  

How much do you love that flat screen TV in the living room?  They put that in while we were there.  Say "Thank you, Dave."  

Of course, I'm jealous as heck, but you already knew that.  Enjoy yourself, but save room for us.  We'll be there next May!

Dave


----------



## TimW1

Very nice, Denise!  Have a wonderful vaca and look forward to more pictures!


Tim


----------



## tropical1

Nice!  Have a great time. Can't wait to be on vacation.


----------



## susanhodg

Where Are You Staying?


----------



## Liliana

*I can't wait.*

Have a great time.

I will be in Kuaui soon too. Who does everyone use to rent a car?  I will be in Princeville Mid-September. Wyndam Shearwater for 5 days and then Wyndam Bali Hai for 7 days. My first time in Kuaui.

Glad I read these posts totally forgot I should bring the snorkel gear and ask my friend for the underwater cheapo camera I lent him.

Silvia


----------



## tombo

susanhodg said:


> Where Are You Staying?



The picture she posted is from a balcony at Kauai Beach Villas unless I am badly mistaken. I am not sure where she is staying, but I am pretty sure that the picture is KBV.


----------



## taffy19

tombo said:


> The picture she posted is from a balcony at Kauai Beach Villas unless I am badly mistaken. I am not sure where she is staying, but I am pretty sure that the picture is KBV.


Wherever it is, it's lovely.    What is more relaxing than sitting on your balcony for breakfast and when the sun is setting? 

Enjoy your vacation Denise!  Aloha.


----------



## applegirl

Denise,

Your view is unbelievable...you go girl!  I hope you have an awesome two weeks.  Have a special drink for us TUGgers who are not lucky enough to be in Hawaii right now. 

Cheers,
Janna


----------



## WalnutBaron

Have a GREAT time in beautiful Kauai.  I know you will!  And thanks for the wonderful picture to help all the rest of us enjoy your view--at least vicariously.


----------



## Eagle7304

Thanks Denise-I'm sitting here with a recipe to make mai tais on Saturday. Made lava flows last Saturday and they got better with each new batch. I think I have it down to a science. We love going to both Kauai and Maui. Each island has it's own charm!!! Have a great time!!


----------



## Cathyb

We're here watching the sunset and listening to Hawaiian music in Maui -- what is a Lava Flow, sounds delicious! :


----------



## DeniseM

*Monday*

On Monday we headed up to Ke'e and Tunnels for snorkeling.  Both beaches were fairly busy, and there is a south swell right now, so the surf was kind of high.  We saw lots of fish at Ke'e and lots of turtles at Tunnels.  I finally got to try out my cheap little Wal Mart underwater camera and for the price (about $50) it took pretty good pictures.

Ke'e Beach-






There were some big schools of fish at Ke'e-







Tunnels at Hapuna Beach - we saw a group of 7 turtles, but by this time the water was too churned up to take pictures. -


----------



## TimW1

Denise,

Simply beautiful!!!!!

The camera that you purchased at walmart takes a pretty 'mean pic.  Good buy.

Cheers!


----------



## DeniseM

*Tuesday*

We got a little too much sun yesterday, so we headed up to cool and shady Wiamea Canyon today for some hiking and 4-Wheeling.  We rented a Jeep this time and it's lots of fun.

First we headed for the Alakai Picnic area which is about 5 miles off the road.  It it the next right turn after the Koke'e restaurant/store/museum area.  At the end of the road we were rewarded with a picnic table with a view of Wiamea Canyon -






After our picnic, we headed a short way up the road to the start of the Alakai Swamp Trail head.  This area is usually, well, a swamp, thus the name, but they haven't had much rain lately, so it wasn't swampy at all.  Because of the usually wet conditions, the hike is on a boardwalk through the swamp.  I really want to come back when everything is wet and green.











We did see this log/caterpillar which is a hint of what things are usually like in the Alakai Swamp.-






At the end of the hike you have to cross a canyon by walking up and down these stairs, so that was as far as we went.-






Then DH wanted to do some 4-Wheeling just for the fun of it.  At the Koke'e museum they recommended a 4WD road by mile marker 12 that leads back into a little reservoir with a water fall, so we decided to check it out.  There was a trout station with catch records there, and apparently, it's a good place to fish, too.






Then things got interesting - DH decided to explore some 4WD roads that went deeper into Koke'e, and we got lost for about an hour!  Fortunately, we happened upon a Boy Scout camp, and they set us straight!

On our way back to our TS, we stopped at Waimea Brewing Co. for dinner, and we were glad we did, because they are closing for remodeling tomorrow, so today was our only chance to visit one of our favorite places to eat on Kauai and the only place on Kauai where they brew their own beer.

More later - Aloha!


----------



## taffy19

DeniseM said:


> We got a little too much sun yesterday, so we headed up to cool and shady Wiamea Canyon to day for some hiking and 4-Wheeling. We rented a Jeep this time and it's lots of fun.
> 
> More later - Aloha!


Thank you so much for posting all your pictures and sharing your travel tales too.  We, here at home, are traveling through your eyes and it almost feels like we are there with you.    I felt the same way with Tom and Robin's daily reports and pictures.


----------



## Kildahl

DeniseM said:


> .....On our way back to our TS, we stopped at Waimea Brewing Co. for dinner, and we were glad we did, because they are closing for remodeling tomorrow, so today was our only chance to visit one of our favorite places to eat on Kauai and the only place on Kauai where they brew their own beer.
> 
> More later - Aloha!



Thanks for sharing. I can hardly wait!
Did the folks at the Brewery say how long they would be closed?


----------



## Kenrabs

Sounds like things are going great. We arrive in Kauai Friday staying at HBR. Then off the Big Island and Oahu for 2 more weeks.


----------



## DeniseM

*Wed. - More playing in the mud!*

We had such a great time 4-wheeling yesterday, we decided to try out another road today, and this one was muddy!   

This road is in the Kap'a area - Kuamoo Rd. next to the Wailua River (turn by the old Cocoa Palms.)  We went all the way to the end of the paved road and another 5 miles or so on mud!

There were several streams to cross:






Lots of BIG mud puddles (and yes, DH went right through the middle of all of them!)











The road ended at the base of the mountains at a beautiful little stream and swimming hole that the locals call "Blue Hole."  We met a nice couple from the Czech Republic who followed us in their jeep, and they were timeshare owners staying at the Marriott Waiohai - I told them about TUG!
















One of the local guys was there adding rocks to the dam.  






After lunch and a quick dip, it clouded up and started raining, so we made a muddy trip down hill to the coast and the sun shine.  Back at the resort, Rod was pretty proud of his handi-work!


----------



## Jim Bryan

Very nice! Thanks!


----------



## dive-in

Have you found the local car wash.   

I wish we could do the 4x4 thing but a family of 4 w/luggage would be tight.  

9 months and counting for us,
Darrell


----------



## Zac495

That was FUN looking at your GREAT pictures! Will you be gone July 10 when we arrive? It would have been fun meeting you!


----------



## sandesurf

Zac495 said:


> That was FUN looking at your GREAT pictures! Will you be gone July 10 when we arrive? It would have been fun meeting you!



I just wanted to second this comment!   

We arrive July 10th also!


----------



## cpamomma

Thanks for the photos.  We arrive at HBR on 8/30.  I can't wait!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## DeniseM

*Thursday*

Today we got up early and headed back to Tunnels.  Lots of fish, but the south swell still has the sand stirred up.  After dinner, I have to see how my snorkeling pictures came out. 

Then we headed for Queens Bath, which is a "natural swimming pool" on the coast in Princeville, only to discover that I left the memory card out of one of my cameras, and the battery was dead in the other.     So it was a bad camera day!  Here is Queen's Bath, but it's not my picture:






On the way back we stopped at a roadside stand and bought some beautiful local flowers and that's my photo of the day.  I love these flowers!






Dinner  - disaster!  DH wanted to cook in, and grill fish, but the grill was out of gas, so we had to cook fish in the unit.  We will be eating out the rest of the trip!


----------



## Jon77

Awesome pictures!  Keep them coming to us!


----------



## Cathyb

DeniseM said:


> I am sitting out on the lanai with one of Rod's famous homemade blender drinks (fresh pineapple, mango, papaya, apple bananas, and rum!) after a day of snorkeling down at Lawai Beach and dinner at Brenneke's at Poipu....  I don't know if I can stand this for 2 weeks!
> 
> Here's our view tonight:



Denise:  My hubby and I are not as camera literate as you but want to show some of our Whaler views in Maui.  Is there easy instructions you can tell us to do it?


----------



## DeniseM

Cathy - Here's how I upload pictures:


Resize your pic so it's no more than 600 wide for a horizontal pic or 450 wide for a vertical pic.

Go to www.photobucket.com and open a free acct.

Upload your picture and save it:
1. click on *My Album* tab
2. click *browse*
3. choose photo stored on your computer
4. click *open*
5. click *upload*
6. click *save and continue*​
You will see your picture in you photobucket "album."  Under the picture there will be several url options. 

Click on *IMG Code* and the link will automatically be copied.

Then go to the TUG thread, add a post, type in your caption, and then paste the IMG Code.

You can click preview, before actually posting, to see if it looks the way you want.


----------



## Cathyb

*Picture loading*



DeniseM said:


> Cathy - Here's how I upload pictures:
> 
> 
> Resize your pic so it's no more than 600 wide for a horizontal pic or 450 wide for a vertical pic.
> 
> Go to www.photobucket.com and open a free acct.
> 
> Upload your picture and save it:
> 1. click on *My Album* tab
> 2. click *browse*
> 3. choose photo stored on your computer
> 4. click *open*
> 5. click *upload*
> 6. click *save and continue*
> 
> You will see your picture in you photobucket "album."  Under the picture there will be several url options.
> 
> Click on *IMG Code* and the link will automatically be copied.
> 
> Then go to the TUG thread, add a post, type in your caption, and then paste the IMG Code.
> 
> You can click preview, before actually posting, to see if it looks the way you want.



 Thanks (I think)


----------



## Stu

Where are all the hens and roosters?  there were millions of them when I went there last year.

br,
Stu Schwartz


----------



## sdbrier

leaving Indy 6:00 AM for Kauai 7/4!!!!!:whoopie:


----------



## sandesurf

Whew whoo! We're right behind you...July 10th! 
Can't wait! :whoopie: 
Aloha!


----------



## Kenrabs

We arrived Friday after a long flight. We ended up with a 2 hr delay in Phoenix do to maintenance issues and had to switch out planes. Yesterday we relaxed by the pool and then sat on Hanalei Beach watching everyone set off there own fireworks. Today we are doing the Blue Hawaian helicopter tour and stop at differant places on the way back to Princeville.


----------



## applegirl

*Loving your trip report and pics!*

Denise,

This thread is so fun!  I feel like I'm taking a little Hawaii holiday from my desk at home.  Woo Hoo!  Your pictures are fantastic.  Was that caterpillar really as big as it looked?!?! 

Queens Bath looks neat.  HOw much of a hike to get to it?  HOw is the access to Ke'e beach?  I know Tunnels has easy access but it's a shame the viewing underwater has not been great due to the currents.  Hope snorkling improves for you.  Where is the best place to snorkel?

Keep having and fun and keep the pics coming!

Janna


----------



## DeniseM

applegirl said:


> Denise,
> 
> This thread is so fun!  I feel like I'm taking a little Hawaii holiday from my desk at home.  Woo Hoo!  Your pictures are fantastic.  Was that caterpillar really as big as it looked?!?!



Sorry - That is a fallen tree trunk, covered in moss.  I was just joking about the caterpillar part.   



> Queens Bath looks neat.  HOw much of a hike to get to it?



Queens Bath is a short steep hike, from the end of a road in the Princeville resort area.  It can be slippery - wear shoes with good tread.  The name of the road is Punahele Rd. and it's in a residential area.  Punahele is off Ka Haku Rd., which is the main Princeville Resort entrance. You go almost to the end of the road, and about half a block before the end, you will see a small, unmarked parking lot on your right.  You can park there and the trail leads down from the parking lot.  This area is exposed to the ocean and is known for rogue waves - about 20 people have drowned there, so caution is needed.



> HOw is the access to Ke'e beach?



Very easy - you just drive a couple mile past Tunnels to the end of the road.  The parking lot is small, so it's a good plan to have the driver drop off people and equipment, and then drive back 300 yards to the next parking lot.



> Hope snorkling improves for you.  Where is the best place to snorkel?



The snorkeling has been awesome - it's just to cloudy to take picture some times.

Our favorites are Lawai Beach, (in front of the Lawai Beach Resort) Ke'e, and Tunnels.  Ke'e is the best for beginners, because it has an easy sand entry.  Lawai Beach Resort and Tunnels can be trickier because they are rockier, so entry is harder and you can get bashed into the rocks when the surf is high.  When the tide is out, the reef can be very shallow at Tunnels, so you have to be aware of where you are.  For a newbie, I'd take them to the rock pools at Lydgate first, to learn how to snorkel.  

Tuggers - please teach your kids NOT to stand up on the rocks and reef when they are snorkeling - it kills the coral and other living things growing there.  If they can't float, get them a floatation device.  I have seen SO many people walking on the reef this trip!  :annoyed:


----------



## DeniseM

*Friday - The Jeep won't start!*

We were all set for another day of 4-Wheeling, but the Jeep wouldn't start!  

We called Alamo, and they said they would send a tow truck, but if all it needed was a jump start, they would charge us $48!  :annoyed:   DH was sure it was more than that, but we didn't want to take a chance so we called AAA instead, and sure enough, the battery was dead, but it wouldn't hold a charge either.  By the time we got it started, took it to the car wash, took it back to the airport, and got another Jeep, it was after 1:00, so we decided to do a beach day at the TS.  What a tough day!   

So we spent the rest of the day on our beach and lanai:






When Rod gets on the beach, he turns into a 10 year old, in search of the biggest sand crab on the beach.  But I couldn't get him to hang it from his nipple like someone from Tom's group did!   

Crab Daddy:











I LOVE being ocean front - there is a never ending parade of entertainment available from our Lanai, although, this is a very quiet beach, compared to many.  Here are some of the things I've seen from, and on our Lanai:

Hawaiian Cardinals:  (Also Hawaiian doves, and a Hawaiian Myna Bird who has a nest in the tree right off our lanai, and likes to perch on the rail of our lanai and wake us up at dawn!)






Hawaiian Net Fishermen:






Some kind of little plane?  This was so close and so low, I thought it was going to land on the beach!






The cruise ships going in and out of Nawiliwili Harbor:






I saw two horseback riders yesterday....but didn't think to take a picture!

Dinner - L & L Barbeque in Kapa'a.  Inexpensive Island style food (not really Barbeque.)  Good value/no atmosphere - get take out.


----------



## DeniseM

*Saturday - Snorkeling at Lawai Beach and fireworks!*

Saturday we were at Lawai Beach by 10:00 to try to get in some snorkeling before it got too stirred up.  Snorkeling was great!  

We also saw a middle-aged man hauled away in an ambulance.  He was in inexperienced snorkeler, got all excited when he saw a turtle, pulled out his snorkel, swallowed a bunch of salt water, and had to be brought in by a surfer.  Snorkeling is wonderful in Hawaii, but if you are not a strong swimmer or experienced in the ocean, using a floatation device is a good idea. BTW - he was conscious and talking, but they took him to the hospital just to be sure everything was OK.

I like the surf boards on the fire trucks!  






Here is the pocket beach at Lawai Beach Resort - it doesn't look like much but the snorkeling is excellent here, and it's a great place for people watching and surfer watching, too.  There is an expansive lawn around the Beach House Restaurant where you are allowed to sunbathe or hang out - it's a nice cool, green place to relax.






Here's the resort.  Did I mention I just bought a unit in the Ali'i building?  :ignore: 






Here is your favorite moderator snorkeling at Lawai Beach, and this is the only picture you will ever see of me in a bathing suit!  






Dinner - Last night we had dinner at Scotty's Barbeque in Kapa'a.  This restaurant is co-owned by the authors of Kauai Revealed.  This place has beautiful ocean front views, and so-so expensive food.  We won't be back this trip.


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte

DeniseM said:


> Dinner - L & L Barbeque in Kapa'a.  Inexpensive Island style food (not really Barbeque.)  Good value/no atmosphere - get take out.



L&L is a chain - they even have outlets in Las Vegas.  

I believe they were sold a few years ago - I stopped patronizing them after that. The new owners changed to a menu I found less appealing and I thought the quality of the food went down as well.


----------



## DeniseM

*Here are a few snorkeling pictures*

This guy was moving fast, so the picture's not great, but I've never seen this fish before and he's not on the fish card!


----------



## DaveNV

DeniseM said:


> This guy was moving fast, so the picture's not great, but I've never seen this fish before and he's not on the fish card!




Denise, if my research is correct, you took a picture of a male birdnose green wrasse aka greenbird wrasse.  Member of the Labridae family.

http://animal-world.com/encyclo/marine/wrasses/GreenbirdWrasse.php

Love all your other pix, btw.  The filthy Jeep and the underwater shots of the Meninis are especially cool!

P.S.  Did you find my socks yet?  

Dave


----------



## wa.mama

We're also here on Kauai enjoying the wonderful weather!  Have been down on "your" beach surfing almost every day - I think it's the best-kept "secret" beach on Kauai.  After spending quite a bit of time here, we actually prefer the KBV location over the Waiohai location where we own a TS.

Had to post my own photo from today's action on the beach at KBV!


----------



## linsj

DeniseM said:


> Here's the resort.  Did I mention I just bought a unit in the Ali'i building?



*Denise,* I see you no longer have 2 or 3 KBV in your resorts list. Did you sell two when you bought here?


----------



## Zac495

Denise,
I am LOVING your pictures! Great bathing suit shot, you hot mama, you!


----------



## tomandrobin

Just catching up on your trip report. 

Wow!! What great pictures! Looks like you two are having a ball! 

I love the muddy jeep shot!


----------



## Vacation4us

DeniseM said:


> I am sitting out on the lanai with one of Rod's famous homemade blender drinks (fresh pineapple, mango, papaya, apple bananas, and rum!) after a day of snorkeling down at Lawai Beach and dinner at Brenneke's at Poipu....  I don't know if I can stand this for 2 weeks!
> 
> Here's our view tonight:



Denise - where did you stay, and in which room?  The view from the Lanai is amazing!
Thanks - Ray


----------



## DeniseM

linsj said:


> *Denise,* I see you no longer have 2 or 3 KBV in your resorts list. Did you sell two when you bought here?



What actually happened is that the sale fell through, and the seller replaced the KBV week, with a unit at Lawai Beach Resort, at no additional cost.  ($98)  We love to snorkel down there, so we were pleased with the deal.


----------



## DeniseM

*Sunday*

Sunday we took it easy at the resort.  As you have probably figured out by now, we like to be active on vacation, but once in awhile I can talk Rod into a take-it-easy beach day at the resort - so that's what we did Sunday.  We had puu puus during happy hour at our old favorite, Olympic Cafe, for dinner.


----------



## DeniseM

*Monday - back to Ke'e for more great snorkeling, Kiluea Light House, and monk seals!*

This morning we were back at Ke'e by 9:45 for some more snorkeling, and it was already much busier than last week.  (Ke'e is literally at the very end of Hwy. 50  going north.)  Note that on Kauai, "Highway" means "paved road."   This is a great beach for kids and beginning snorkelers.  The tide was out, so the top of the reef was exposed this morning.  











I saw a big scary eel!     This guy kept looking up at me and snapping his jaws - seriously!  Fortunately, he was a good 20 feet below me.  






Then I got some great shots of a little turtle!


















I also ran into a big school of these black fish with neon blue trim.  I have seen them in ones and twos before, but never a whole school.  (name?)






In following the turtle I got a little too far around the point to the left where the water flows out of the bay, and I had to burn a few calories to get back in the bay.


----------



## DeniseM

*Kilauea Light House*

Kiluea Light House is a Bird Sanctuary, and in addition to a historic light house it has several species of interesting birds that nest there - the place is covered with birds!  



> Kilauea Point offers the opportunity, now unique on the main Hawaiian Islands, to view red-footed boobies, Laysan albatrosses, wedge-tailed shearwaters, and other seabirds in their natural habitat.



The red-footed bobbie tunnels underground to make a nest and lay its eggs so the whole hillside is pitted with holes about the size of a large squirrel hole.  It's hot there, and that helps keep the eggs warm.
















The Hawaiian Nene - this bird's ancestors were Canadian Honkers who lost their way.






The Great Frigatebird can have a 13 foot wing span-






This is a baby Albatross on its nest!






This is the bay adjacent to the lighthouse.  OK - now let's play "Where's Waldo?"  Can you see the 2 monk seals in this picture?  (I couldn't either.)






Here are a couple of close ups, from two different angles.  The dark seal is the mother and the smaller, lighter seal is her baby.  I think the baby rolled over and got wet before the 2nd picture, and that's why it appears darker in the 2nd shot.











I was thrilled to finally see some monk seals on this trip!

We picked up take-out from L & L Barbeque in Kapa'a and had dinner on the lanai - along with some of Rod's made-from-scratch Mai Tais!


----------



## LisaH

Wow! I hope the eel and the monk seals will be there for me next week.  Thanks for the nice pictures. Exactly what kind of underwater camera are you using?


----------



## DeniseM

Hi Lisa - for snorkeling I am using a little cheapie that I picked up from Wal-Mart online for about $50.  It's a Vivitar digital camera, with a waterproof housing - ViviCam 5188.  You can use it as a regular camera, or put it in the housing and use it underwater. 

I am using my Olympus for most other pictures. 

Note that you are only seeing the best 5% of my pictures.  But that's the nice thing about digital - I take a buh-zillion pictures and just save the best ones.  

The main draw back is that it doesn't have a view finder - only an  LCD screen, which is nearly useless underwater because you can't see it clearly underwater, so I am mostly shooting from the hip.  However, I have BAD  vision, and I don't have a prescription mask, so YMMV.  If I eventually buy a better one, I will buy one with a view finder, although learning how to shoot quickly without framing the picture is helpful when you are snorkeling.

This is the camera - http://www.amazon.com/Vivitar-ViviCam-Digital-Camera-Black/dp/B000PIVNQM


----------



## taffy19

LisaH said:


> Wow! I hope the eel and the monk seals will be there for me next week.  Thanks for the nice pictures. Exactly what kind of underwater camera are you using?


You may be lucky to see a monk seal again as we saw one at the same spot too.  I have never seen a white one yet.  We also saw too very large stingrays swimming from the Kilauea Point and they were so graceful swimming side by side.  We also saw whales from here but you will not see them now.  This is such a nice spot to come to and see the birds as well.

Denise, your pictures are great.     Is the ocean water nice and warm?  I always use a wetsuit in March and April as it is too cold for me.


----------



## HatTrick

DeniseM said:


>



Looks like the lighthouse could use some paint.


----------



## sandesurf

Denise, have you already shared that Mai Tai recipe? I'd love to have it!   
Will you guys still be there this weekend?? We come in on Friday! :whoopie: 
Our first time to Kauai! We're meeting up with Ellen (Zac495), as we're staying in the same place. Marriott's Beach Club.

Lisa, when do you get there? We could have a meet and greet with everyone, if we had that Mai Tai recipe!   

We'll be there with our 12 yr. old son, and another couple of friends, who are staying in Ka'Paa.

Aloha!
Elena


----------



## Tiger

Denise, I'm happy you've joined LBR with your week in Alii!

If you don't mind I'll post my Mai Tai recipe

2 shots very good quality rum, 1 shot amaretto, about 4 oz Orange Pinapple juice, juice of 1/2 lime, ice.


----------



## Cathyb

*Yummy*



Tiger said:


> Denise, I'm happy you've joined LBR with your week in Alii!
> 
> If you don't mind I'll post my Mai Tai recipe
> 
> 2 shots very good quality rum, 1 shot amaretto, about 4 oz Orange Pinapple juice, juice of 1/2 lime, ice.



Your recipe sounds soooo good.  Thank you for giving it to us!:whoopie:


----------



## Zac495

Denise, I LOVE your pictures! I will be following you around next week when we arrive!


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte

My favorite Kīlauea Lighthouse photo:


----------



## sandesurf

Tiger said:


> Denise, I'm happy you've joined LBR with your week in Alii!
> 
> If you don't mind I'll post my Mai Tai recipe
> 
> 2 shots very good quality rum, 1 shot amaretto, about 4 oz Orange Pinapple juice, juice of 1/2 lime, ice.



Tiger, that sounds yummy! Thanks for sharing! :whoopie:


----------



## cpamomma

Wow!!!  I love this thread and Denise, your photos are GREAT!!!  We will be arriving 8/30, staying at Hanalei Bay Resort for a week.  I cannot wait.


----------



## DaveNV

DeniseM said:


> I also ran into a big school of these black fish with neon blue trim.  I have seen them in ones and twos before, but never a whole school.  (name?)




Denise, I believe those are black triggerfish.  First cousin to the well-known humuhumunukunukuapuaa.  

Dave

Check this image:

http://www.ece.ucsb.edu/~hespanha/photos/TriggerfishBlack.JPG


----------



## taffy19

*What a stunning photo, Steve!*



T_R_Oglodyte said:


> My favorite Kīlauea Lighthouse photo:


This is a remarkable photo of such a beautiful spot!  I'll bet you have a very nice print of it too.  Did you ever put it in a contest?


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte

iconnections said:


> This is a remarkable photo of such a beautiful spot!  I'll bet you have a very nice print of it too.  Did you ever put it in a contest?


Change the lighting and you get a completely different picture:


----------



## hvanv0405

If anyone is in the market for an underwater camera/camcorder I picked this up for Christmas and used it in Maui last Feb.  Sanyo Xacti VPC-E1 6MP

Perfect for snorkeling and pool shots as well as when NOT underwater

Here is a video of Kaanapali. . listen close and you can hear the whales

Better whale sounds in this one

comes in handy in darker places too. . this was in the Maui Ocean center

And works well above water-Safari Boat Excursion Whale watch (more of an actual while chase-males after a female) 

and decent still shots:
1
2
3



Sorry for hijacking the thread temporarily, i've just been really happy with this camera for under $300. . i think i even got it on ebay for just over $200 (New)


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte

hvanv0405 said:


> Sorry for hijacking the thread temporarily, i've just been really happy with this camera for under $300. . i think i even got it on ebay for just over $200 (New)



Thank you.  We now return to our regularly scheduled thread hijack.  :rofl:


----------



## LisaH

Denise,
Thanks for the camera info! I'll go to Walmart and pick one up before we leave. When we were on USVI last Nov, our old underwater camera died suddenly and we had to folk over $300 for a new one.  It would be a good idea to have an inexpensive one as a backup...

Emmy, We always stop by the Kilauea Lighthouse but have never seen any seals. We"ll be sure to look more closely and hope to see some next week...

Elena, we will be arriving Sat, staying in Princeville area (Pahio Shearwater). We would love to meet with you and Ellen's family  It will be just DH and I.


----------



## LisaH

T_R_Oglodyte said:


> Thank you.  We now return to our regularly scheduled thread hijack.  :rofl:



But Steve, you are such a magician with photos!


----------



## daventrina

Poobah,
Can you send Denise directions to the beach that you sent us to...  Thanks!




BMWguynw said:


> Denise, I believe those are black triggerfish.  First cousin to the well-known humuhumunukunukuapuaa.
> http://www.ece.ucsb.edu/~hespanha/photos/TriggerfishBlack.JPG


Think that they are: 
*Black Durgon*​ This fish is very easy to identify because it is usually the only all-black fish that you will find living on a coral reef or wreck. It is a member of the Triggerfish family but looks quite different from the other family members. It is so black that it is hard to see the eye and the face of the fish is so rounded that you hardly notice the mouth. Black durgons generally swim in mid-water, above the coral heads or shipwreck, often rising close to the surface.
http://www.sportdiver.com/article/Bonus-Coverage/Fish-Finder-La-Caleta​


----------



## SDKath

So what are you doing today, Denise??  I want to see more pix!   

Katherine


----------



## DeniseM

Today our Zodiac Trip got canceled because of the South Swell/high surf, so we are going to Wal-Mart to pick up some T-Shirts for the kids, etc.  We are also going to Dukes for dinner and maybe to the Kauai Museum in Lihue.

Yesterday we went to a little pocket beach just past Hanalei Bey - I haven't uploaded the pics yet.

Tomorrow is our ATV trip out of Koloa.

Friday our Zodiac trip was rescheduled - hopefully the ocean will cooperate!


----------



## LisaH

Would you be there next week as well? let's meet up!


----------



## DaveNV

daventrina said:


> Think that they are:
> *Black Durgon*​ This fish is very easy to identify because it is usually the only all-black fish that you will find living on a coral reef or wreck. It is a member of the Triggerfish family but looks quite different from the other family members. It is so black that it is hard to see the eye and the face of the fish is so rounded that you hardly notice the mouth. Black durgons generally swim in mid-water, above the coral heads or shipwreck, often rising close to the surface.
> http://www.sportdiver.com/article/Bonus-Coverage/Fish-Finder-La-Caleta​




Great picture.  I think we're talking two different names for the same fish.    Very cool looking fish, aren't they?

Dave


----------



## happymum

cpamomma said:


> Wow!!!  I love this thread and Denise, your photos are GREAT!!!  We will be arriving 8/30, staying at Hanalei Bay Resort for a week.  I cannot wait.



Please post your impressions. We will be staying there in December and I'd love any advice and suggestions. Thanks!
I am thoroughly enjoying this thread and taking lots of notes!


----------



## DeniseM

*Tuesday & Wednesday*

Yesterday we spent the day at Lumaha'i Beach which is a little pocket beach after Hanalei Bay.  After you pass Hanalei Bay you will drive into a denser forested area and off to the right you will see cars parked in pull-outs on the right side of the road.  The 2nd pullout has a trail down to Lumaha'i Beach.  There is a trail before it, that goes straight down a steep hill - that's not it.  You want the trail that veers off to your left.  It's a bit steep so I recommend water shoes or tennis shoes for the short hike down.  

Lumaha'i Beach is a beautiful little pocket beach with lots of shade.  It's great for swimming, boogie boarding, jumping off the rocks into deep water, walking and sunbathing.  The snorkeling is just so-so.
















On the way back, this Hanalei Waterfall caught my eye.  Look for it as you drive through Hanalei in the area of the little old green church.








*Today we went to Wal Mart - I did not take pictures at Wal Mart.  *

I got myself a gold barrel bead.  Every year I am adding a different bead to my Hawaii necklace - I have 3 beads now.  Yes, I buy jewelry at Wal Mart.    The 14K gold beads are in the $50 - $200 range at Wal Mart and about twice that much at a jewelry store.  I got DD earrings to match the necklace I got her last year and Hawaiian Shirts for the guys.  I also got cuttings for a red Ti plant and a red Ginger plant to add to my tropical garden at home.

Gold with black enamel is a traditional style of jewelry in Hawaii.






Afterwards we had lunch at Duke's at the Marriott - I had a blended Duke's Mai Tai - Rod's are much better.  For those of you who asked for a recipe - there is no recipe, we just wing it!  We thow in an apple banana, half a papaya, a couple of mangos, a couple spears of pineapple, some POG, ice,  and a couple shots of cheap rum.  

And for those who asked if we will be here next week, sadly no....


----------



## LisaH

Are you leaving Sat? I'll see you at the airport


----------



## mindy35

DeniseM said:


> Yesterday we spent the day at Lumaha'i Beach with is a little pocket beach after Hanalei Bay.  After you pass Hanalei Bay you will drive into a denser forested area and off to the right you will see cars parked in pull-outs on the right side of the road.  The 2nd pullout has a trail down to Lumaha'i Beach.  There is a trail before it, that goes straight down a steep hill - that's not it.  You want the trail that veers off to your left.  It's a bit steep so I recommend water shoes or tennis shoes for the short hike down.
> 
> Lumaha'i Beach is a beautiful little pocket beach with lots of shade.  It's great for swimming, boogie boarding, jumping off the rocks into deep water, walking and sunbathing.  The snorkeling is just so-so.



Denise,

We just arrived back home.

We took it upon ourselves to find a new beach every day and this was our very favorite. We went back 3 times (including the morning of 7/7 before our red-eye home). I think it has to be one of the nicest beaches we have ever been to.......even nicer than the ones in Bali that we visited last fall. 

In fact, on the day after 4th of July, there was a large group of locals....family/friends who had set up a tent for a BBQ. I guess all they need is a good drum circle going and they begin to dance. And we thought the Hula was only for the tourists. It was so fun to watch! They were having such a good time. If only I can figure out how to post the video.

We loved Kauai more than we expected. We did say no to the EOY purchase they were trying to sell us however. We'll just trade or rent when we want to visit.

Our only disappointment in the area was the restaurants and food situation. Some ok options but not many great ones. We also went to Duke's on 7/7 before the airport. Nice location, food was really average. Foodland in Princeville was no-where the quality of the one in Maui. I'm used to expensive on the islands but kind of hoped the quality would be there.

Thanks for the photos.


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte

DeniseM said:


> Yesterday we spent the day at Lumaha'i Beach with is a little pocket beach after Hanalei Bay.



IIRC - Lumaha'i is where Mitzi Gaynor washed that man right out of her hair.


----------



## mindy35

The Kauai Revealed book says it's where Burt Lancaster and Deborah Kerr kissed in "From Here to Eternity."

I think "South Pacific" was filmed on one of the more western beaches?


----------



## LODISCOLEE

*Thanks for all your info and AWESOME PICS !!*

I am glad you are having a GREAT time  and I am getting a little jazzed my self :whoopie:  being we are going to be there OCT 2nd to the 9th at the Shearwater - got confirmation we are all booked - and just booked 2 nights with a car at the Sheraton Waikiki for 360.00 - Ocean Front ( I think its a good deal   - I waited as I read on here to do and its down 325 bucks :whoopie: from when I looked back in April. )

I have been taking notes from this link and a few others as to the beaches and such but wanted to ask a question if you dont mind.
_My GF asked if they have a "Bike down the Mtn"  on Kaua'i ?? _Friends of ours have done it on other islands but I have not been able to find any info any where and we think it would be a blast.

Once again glad you are having a great time and thanks for all the GREAT ideas - its our first time and we are looking so forward to it it hurts  :whoopie: 

Thanks, LEE


----------



## DeniseM

When we were in Wiamea Canyon, we saw a bicycle group getting ready to go down, but I don't know what Co. they were with.  Instead - I'd rent bikes in Kapa'a and ride the paved bike trail right along the ocean where I didn't have to contend with cars on a main road.  There are no bike lanes in Wiamea Canyon, the road is 2 lanes, steep, and in most places, has no shoulder.


----------



## Zac495

Will you be there tomorrow, Denise? We're meeting at Duke's at 1 pm.Can you make it???


----------



## LODISCOLEE

*Thank You*

My GF said "NO THANK YOU"  on biking down the Mtn.  We will do the bike thing along the beach.     Thanks again.


----------



## DeniseM

Zac495 said:


> Will you be there tomorrow, Denise? We're meeting at Duke's at 1 pm.Can you make it???



Sorry - no can do.  We will be on a Zodiac trip, but have a great time!


----------



## daventrina

You guys sure seem to be havin a blast...
Have you had a chance to visit our favorite fish n chips place in Kapa'a yet....


----------



## DeniseM

Hi Dave - no fish n chips - Rod's been having some heart issues and fried foods are no longer on the menu for him.

We ARE having a blast!   

But we have to go home tomorrow.....


----------



## DeniseM

*AWSOME snorkel trip today - with a monk seal!*

Today we went on a snorkel boat trip with www.ztourz.com out of Koloa.  We absolutely love bouncing over the waves in a little zodiac boat but it's not for everyone.  Before we had been out 15 min., we had to turn around and head back in to drop off a mom and 3 kids who were green and in tears.  I don't know why they booked this kind of trip for their first snorkel experience???  In fact, of the 11 people in our group, Rod and I were the only ones who had ever snorkeled before... sigh... All but one of them tried it for a few minutes and then got back in the boat and were sick for the rest of the trip. 

We went out of the little harbor below the Lawai Beach Resort and snorkeled between an area called Marianas Cathedral (?) and Lawai Beach.  The coral there is gorgeous and healthy looking with lots of fish. First we anchored at the Cathedrals and then we floated south with the current until we were parallel to the Beach House.

Best of all, *we snorkeled with a BABY MONK SEAL for about 20 minutes!!!! *  It was such a rare experience, that our captain said this was only the 2nd time it had happened on his boat in 10 years!

The seal was like an ocean puppy!  He was so curious and cute!  We were snorkeling over a group of divers and he couldn't decide which group was more interesting - the snorkelers or the divers, so he just kept going back and forth and checking us all out!  He was intrigued by the diver's bubbles and kept circling through them and bitting the bigger bubbles.  He was so curious that I had to be very careful not to accidentally touch him - that's how close he got!  In the same area there were also a ton of turtles.  I was totally focused on the seal and then turned around and there was a huge turtle about a foot behind me just looking me over! 

Look closely at the deep water pictures and you can see the seal checking out the divers.


----------



## DeniseM

*A couple more seal pictures:*











*And last but not least, the turtles and a [sea urchin]*
































And a turtle right beside our Zodiac!







*Stay tuned for yesterday's ATV Trip!  (Rod crashed and Denise didn't!)*


----------



## taffy19

You are so lucky to have seen this in person and having a camera with you to make these pictures too. What a thrill this must have been, Denise. The pictures are great.


----------



## wilma

Denise, nice shots, your starfish is actually a sea urchin!


----------



## Tiger

World class pictures Denise!


----------



## Zac495

Denise, you WIN the picture award. You must post them on the tug lounge picture of the day. WOW WOW WOW.


----------



## jlr10

Thanks for sharing your vacation with us.  It was almost like being there!


----------



## DeniseM

wilma said:


> Denise, nice shots, your starfish is actually a sea urchin!



Thanks!  I'll change that!

We are heading for the airport in about 10 min.  We've had a fantastic vacation, and now I can go home and rest!


----------



## happymum

Fantastic photos! You have convinced me to get a camera like yours.


----------



## DeniseM

*Our ATV Trip*

Going back to Thursday - we went on a great ATV trip with Kauai ATV.  Our guides were crazy and fun and they really made the whole trip.  We saw a lot of beautiful scenery and had some fun zooming around the trails.  

Our crazy guide:






Our base camp was at the now defunct Koloa Sugar Mill.











Our first stop was at the top of this hill, high above the Poipu area.






One of the highlights of our trip was riding through this 1/2 mile long tunnel that was built to haul sugar cane from the Wilcox Plantation to the sugar mill in Kohala.  Here's our whole group:






Rod and I in front of the tunnel - BTW, I'm not really this fat.     I have on my jeans and T-Shirt with a 2nd set of camo pants and a T-shirt provided by Kauai ATV, over the top.






Here are Rod and I entering the tunnel:






Continued....


----------



## DeniseM

On the other side of the tunnel, we had some problems with a dinosaur who got left behind when they filmed Jurassic Park here.  






You might say that our guide "lost his head" over the whole thing.






I saved everyone by getting the dinosaur to chase me back into the tunnel where he got stuck!






Rod was the only one in our group to crash.  We were going down a steep hill and he "said" that "I was going too slow" and he had to go off the trail to keep from crashing into me!    No injuries or damage, except for his pride.  He was actually flat on his back in the grass, but he got back on before they got a picture of it.











Here I am back at the base camp - boy was I dirty!






Here's our whole dirty little group!






*And that is the last chapter of my trip report!  *


----------



## post-it

We wanted to do the ATV trip but our daughter wasnt old enough at the time.  Quest we have to go back!

Glad you had a great trip.

Thanks for all the pics.
Glenda


----------



## DeniseM

Glenda - children can ride as passengers in their Mud Bug, which is like a Dune Buggy.  It looked like a lot of fun!


----------



## DavidnRobin

Great trip report - we will be using it for our upcomomg Kauai trip (WPORV) - thanks.  Can't wait to use our new underwater camera/video.


----------



## DeniseM

One thing I forgot to mention.  On this tour, there are 2 guides and one of them takes pictures the whole time - that's why I have so many pictures.  After the tour you can buy the CD for $30.  The CD has over 200 pictures of our trip on it, plus more pictures of Kauai.  To me, it was well worth it, because it's hard to take pictures and drive at the same time!  This way we got a lot of great pictures of our whole trip.


_Thanks for all the nice comments, Tuggers - I had a lot of fun putting my report together! _


----------



## HatTrick

DeniseM said:


> BTW, I'm not really this fat.



I wonder if, in the history of TUG, there was ever a male who posted a picture of himself with a similar disclaimer. :rofl:


----------



## Karen G

Great trip and great report. Thanks for posting all the pictures. It was fun to watch.


----------



## sun starved Gayle

Denise,  

Thanks for posting the beautiful pictures and trip report.  With two kids in college, (one in a private school) we will be sticking pretty close to home these next few years. 

"Vacationing" with you was a little mini trip to the Islands for me.

Thanks again,
Gayle


----------



## Zac495

HatTrick said:


> I wonder if, in the history of TUG, there was ever a male who posted a picture of himself with a similar disclaimer. :rofl:



Denise is girl! And she's NOT FAT!! 

Denise, what a fantastic time - I just LOVED every picture!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## slabeaume

I thoroughly enjoyed your vacation!  I guess I would have a different opinion of snorkeling from the cruises if I got to swim with a seal, too!  We actually have reservations in a 3rd floor oceanview (building G) KBV unit next Feb./March and can't wait to have that view, too!


----------



## DeniseM

Thanks everybody for your nice comments!   



> I wonder if, in the history of TUG, there was ever a male who posted a picture of himself with a similar disclaimer.



I actually think TUGBrian posted something like that once. 



> I wont pretend to be slim, but I do admit that the view of the camera just made me look terrible.
> 
> This is what I actually look like when not sitting down leaning forward =)



Close enough?


----------

